# Six String Obsession



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I know I am a new guy around here, not meaning to SPAM or anything but I have a blog some of you may be interested in. It isn't a cash thing but a labour of love. Hope it's cool to post it here.

Give it a look and let me know if you like it or of things you would like to see.

Six String Obsession

Cheers!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

I like your current post there. Good advice. I remember the first song I learnt by ear, from my dad's record collection: (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction. I've always been in awe of how simple, yet catchy, that riff is.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Mark!

I hear ya completely. I still get that feeling when i teach my kids. AC/DC specifically has a knack for writing dead simple yet super cool lines. The ending of "Let there be Rock" blows me away like that. One chord repeating over and over. It's a good lesson for us all. When writing riffs I think it comes down to: no matter what you do, make it groove!


----------

